# Cardiff, Bute Park - Sunday 23 August, Free fun dog show



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been cross posted!

Cardiff Council have asked me run a free fun dog show for them alongside their Out of the Woods Festival on Sunday 23 August 10.30am-4.30pm

Venue: Streetmap.co.uk- search results

FREE EVENT

Led by the Park Ranger Service and Chris Powell, Parks Conservation Officer. Fun dog show - organised by Penny (07836 532258)

A woodland event for all the family featuring woodland arts and crafts, nature, trails, paddling your own coracle, and many other fun activities. Locally crafted products will also be available and as an added bonus you can enjoy a leisurely home made treat at the Hardwood Café.

This year's event also includes a fun dog show for all the family, and will include stalls such as SARDA (Search and Rescue Dogs, South Wales), Four Paws, etc.

Dog show from about 12.30pm (free entry to classes)
Best puppy
Best rescue
Junior handler (under 16)
Prettiest bitch
Handsomest dog
Waggiest tail
Veteran (7 years +)
Dog most like its owner
Best 6 Legs
Best trick
Dog the Judge would most like to take home
Best in show
(between 1st winners of other classes)

If any rescue or similar dog-related organisation wants a stall (free) please ask

Am trying to have a show that promotes dogs and responsible dog ownership

SARDA will also be doing a demo for us and South Wales Police are going to bring along some of their dogs as well

Directions to Out of the Woods festival from outside Cardiff

* Take Junction 32 off the M4 and follow the A470 Northern Avenue towards the City Centre

* Continue along the A470 into North Road (over the flyover)

* Continue past Maindy Stadium towards the Cardiff University Redwood Building

* Go straight on through the set of traffic lights by the Redwood Building (which is on your left), towards the next set of traffic lights (pelican crossing)

* Once through the pelican crossing turn right into the North Road car park, and follow the Out of the Woods signs to the event.

* Once in Bute Park please drive at 5mph with hazard lights on

* If you come to Hilton Hotel then you have gone too far!

* As its a Sunday the traffic should be light

* At the end of the event please leave the park the way you entered

Streetmap.co.uk- search results


----------

